# Only the good die young



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I figured I should share a picture with those of you who didn't know her, she really was a beauty.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your friend's loss. :-( Shannon was a beautiful mare.


----------



## Elly (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooh she was beautiful... rest in peace shannon :-(


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

That's very unfortunate =( She was a STUNNING girl.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

What a stunning girl  At least your friend gave her a second chance at the best years of her life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

R.i.p:-(


----------

